# Abzocker tarnen sich als Bundesnetzagentur-Partner



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2010)

Dass sich die Bundesnetzagentur als effektive Abzockerbekämpferbehörde ausgibt, ist ein gewohntes Bild. Neu ist, dass jetzt Abzocker den guten *Ruf* der Bundesnetzagentur für ihre Maschen verwenden.

Was es nicht alles gibt...
Aus gegebenem Anlass hier also eine Klarstellung:
Die Bundesnetzagentur bekämpft zwar Abzocker nicht sonderlich effektiv, aber wenn Abzocker sich als Bundesnetzagentur ausgeben, ist das natürlich eine Täuschung. Muß man an dieser Stelle ganz deutlich betonen, wie mir scheint...

Bundesnetzagentur | Pressemitteilungen



> In letzter Zeit werben Unternehmen schriftlich und telefonisch mit dem falschen Hinweis, Mitarbeiter oder Kooperationspartner der Bundesnetzagentur zu sein. Dabei versprechen die Unternehmen, Datenmissbrauch kostenpflichtig zu bekämpfen. Häufig werden die Verbraucher hierbei aufgefordert, ihre Bankverbindungsdaten zu nennen, damit das Entgelt für eine Dienstleistung abgebucht werden kann. Mit der Nennung der Bundesnetzagentur als Kooperationspartner soll offenbar der *Anschein von Seriosität* erweckt werden. Verbraucher sollen zur Herausgabe sensibler Daten und zu Geldzahlungen animiert werden.
> 
> Aktuell liegen der Bundesnetzagentur z. B. Schreiben vor, in denen eine Firma VDS-24 (Verbraucher Datenschutz-24), Postfach 281, Hofstraße 1, 40723 Hilden, wahrheitswidrig behauptet, Kooperationspartner der Bundesnetzagentur zu sein. Für einen jährlichen "Servicebeitrag" in Höhe von 69 Euro sollen Verbraucher angeblich vor Datenmissbrauch geschützt werden.
> 
> (Die)... handelnden Personen sind der Bundesnetzagentur nicht bekannt.



Herr A* I* zB?
http://whois.domaintools.com/www.vds-24.com&dom_whois=true&x=18&y=10


Ach, liebe Bundesnetzagentur. Bohrt ihr noch mit dem Wattestäbchen im Sumpf oder habt ihr inzwischen wenigstens das Postfach überprüft?

Hat man bei der Bundesnetzagenmtur eigentlich schon den Begriff "googlen" gehört?

So geht das, Herr Kurth, ist ganz einfach, das können sogar Beamte (ich kann gerne eine Schulung halten)

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q="post...aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq="postfach+281,+hofstraße+1"

Na, Herr Kurth, wem gehört denn die Servicenummer? Und ist der Preishinweis eigentlich so noch ok?


> Telefon von
> Montag bis Freitag 10-16 Uhr
> Tel.: 01803 - 746759179
> Fax: 01803 - 746759179
> (14 Cent/Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können abweichen)



Sind das etwa die Nummerninhaber?
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/dsm-24.com

IBA Limited STI
Tahil Basari Mah.
Adnan Menderes Bulvari Gazihan is hani 7/29
07100 Antalya


http://www.dsm-24.com/impressum.html


http://www.vds-24.com

http://www.vds-24.com/impressum.html

Briefkasten, aber 

MBE Center 321
Odenthaler Strasse 32-34
51645 Bergisch Gladbach

Montag bis Freitag von 9 – 16.30 Uhr
Tel.: 01803 - 8684648
Fax: 01803 - 8684649

wem gehören diese Nummern?

Und ist das eine Art white label-Lösung?

cms-24.de - bei denic.de gibt's die Daten.
http://www.klicktel.de/branchenbuch...ce-24,essen-ruhr,13856500,QRKKJXSI94C332.html

Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocker tarnen sich als Bundesnetzagentur-Partner*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Neu ist, dass jetzt Abzocker den guten *Ruf* der Bundesnetzagentur für ihre Maschen verwenden.


der aber nur auf der Eigenwerbung  und  der Unwissenheit der Verbraucher beruht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocker tarnen sich als Bundesnetzagentur-Partner*

übrigens taucht in den Whois-Einträgen der Begriff "yubase" auf.
Googlen bringt Erkenntnisse:

Google

Noch ein Hinweis.

"Yu" ist der Anfang eines türkischen Vornamens
Gewinnspieleintragservice.. eine Langfristige Kooperation - Antalya ?ntoko Türkiye

Vertriebspartner | dipeo. Die Vertriebspartnerbrse

csm-24. - Online Maske

"Yubase" verwendet auch den Nickname "Baran"

siehe hier
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of yubase.net

Das ist wohl der zweite Vorname
Google

die yubase.de gehört ihm leider nicht mehr 


In XING steht:

Y* B* S* 
Genel Müdür
work *İBA LTD.ŞTİ
Antalya, Türkei *

so. das wär's dann.Ich kenn den Herren jetzt. Aber ich interessiere mich ja auch *wirklich* dafür, Abzocker zu identifizieren, gell, Herr Kurth? Ich hoffe, dass *meinen* Ruf keiner missbraucht 

mit Hohn & Spott grüßt
aka-aka


---

s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=262138&postcount=4


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2010)

*AW: Abzocker tarnen sich als Bundesnetzagentur-Partner*



			
				BNA schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesnetzagentur rät Verbrauchern zu sorgfältigem Umgang mit persönlichen Daten


facebook.com/yubase
xing.com/profile/Y----B----_S--------


----------

